# Anyone had EC cancelled - OHHS risk?



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello,

I was just wondering if anyone else has had their EC cancelled because of the risk of OHSS?  If so, were you allowed to try again and did they change your drugs?  Any success stories on second or third attempts?

I have just had day 14 stimming scan and that went well but my E2 levels are really high (24000)!  So they are going to try coasting but don't hold out much hope.  I am absolutely gutted.  

Just want some reassurance that you can try again and that they can do something about it. 

Thank you


----------



## bestbees (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Rosie
I had a similar experience on my first cycle, my level was over 35000!! I went on to have another cycle with lower rate of drugs 225 down to 175 of global f and got pregnant. I had mild ohss that cycle. Sadly I miscarried, but still to let know that it can be ok. I remember I was so gutted when that happened to me, but you have to remember that they first cycle is all about learning about how you react. Especially as you are mf like me, it can be difficult when your having to take all these drugs when you actually are capable of doing it yourself, Such a bugger.
Best of luck
Bestbees


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Thank you Bestbees, that has made me feel better.  Just reassuring to know that it can work after failing the first time.  It really is so annoying not to even get a chance!! 

Best of luck to you 

xx


----------



## Salsa1 (Jun 11, 2012)

I had my ET canx first time due to over stim.  2nd time they reduced my drugs and was a bit better, but still felt some OHHS symptons.  Then 3rd time, which I'm going through now has been much better and no OHHS at all.  Could be the body gets bit at reacting to drugs or the nurses just say every cycle is different.


----------



## rosiep (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Sals and Bestbees.

So I've been coasting for 3 days and levels have now dropped so EC on Friday after all. Only problem is the E2 level dropped by 50% and apparently that means half my eggs will have died. I am going ahead anyway and   for the best.  Coasting has been an emotional nightmare!

Salsa - sorry about the OHHS you'e had previously.  Hoping it is third time lucky for you x


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Rosie if you read my signature block last month i had same situation 35000 i coasted for a few days taking me off the drugs eventually my levels went down after a few days i had six eggs unfortunately i was ES so donated all.So in your case to answer your question things could still be okey dont give up yet drink loads and loads plus lots of protein.Goodluck  for u


----------

